

Penrose Tiling in Obfuscated Python - ingen0s
http://preshing.com/20110822/penrose-tiling-in-obfuscated-python/

======
cogburnd02
Kind of reminds me of Yusuke Endoh's IOCCC entry that won "Most Solid."

[http://www.ioccc.org/2013/endoh4/](http://www.ioccc.org/2013/endoh4/)

